# camber rods popping off your mini-t?



## carpetshark (Dec 21, 2004)

I recently got back in to r/c by buying a mini-t, after a few wrecks into the walls @ the local track it became a routine in between laps to pick up the car and put the camber arm cups back on to the chasis (extremly frustrating). well, the owner of the shops wife, told me someone told her to trim the plastic off on the side of the ball stud(looking straight down on your mini-t there is two holes next to the ball stud) using a dremel I sanded off the plastic at a 45 degree angle until I couldn't see holes any more and the arm and cup didn't hit any thing during full extension of the shock, since doing that I have only had to put the cups back on ONE time, and believe me I still hit the wall alot. Anyway I came to the conclusion that the piece i shaved down was not letting the suspension arm move all the way down w/o "pushing" off the cups. I just wanted to pass this on and maybe save someone a few cuss words in a time of FUN!!! 
GOOD RACING: :dude: CARPETSHARK :roll:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Welcome back to the fun world of R/C racing....I would sugest getting the BRP ball cups...you will never have that problem again!

www.brpracing.com


----------

